# JSF eigene Validierungsnachricht



## Oskar (18. Sep 2005)

Hallo

gibt es eine Möglichkeit für ein Eingabefeld, bei dem das "required" Attribut "true" ist eine eigene Validierungsnachricht zu definieren?

Ich kann im Moment nix dergleichen finden

Danke und Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

```
<faces-config>
<application>
<message-bundle>mein.pack.messages</message-bundle>
</application>
...
</faces-config>
```
und in der Properties datei

```
javax.faces.validator.RequiredValidator.FAILED=Validierungs-Fehler: Wert wird ben\u00F6tigt.
```
die keys findest du z.B. im Download der RI und dort in
/src/javax/faces/Messages_de.properties


----------



## Oskar (19. Sep 2005)

Danke.

Ich wusste doch es ist ganz einfach   



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die keys findest du z.B. im Download der RI und dort in
> /src/javax/faces/Messages_de.properties



RI = Reference Implementation ? Ich liebe Abkürzungen.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Oskar (19. Sep 2005)

hm...
Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht wie das beschrieben wird (in meinem JSF Buch) doch er nimmt immernoch die Standardwerte von JSF.

Meine Dateien sehen wie folgt aus:

faces-config.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.1//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_1.dtd">
<faces-config xmlns="http://java.sun.com/JSF/Configuration">



	<application>
		 <message-bundle>runfestival.messages.messages_de</message-bundle>
	</application>
	
</faces-config>
```

messages_de.properties:

```
javax.faces.validator.RequiredValidator.FAILED=Pflichtfeld bitte f&llen.
```

und die Properties liegt im Paket runfestival.messages und kommt auf dem Server auch im richtigen Verzeichnis an.

Ist da irgenwo ein Fehler drin den ich nur zu blöd bin zu sehen?   :?:


----------



## Oskar (19. Sep 2005)

Ok dann lös ich mal wieder selbst auf:

Der Schlüssel für Meldungen zu required Eingabefeldern ist 


```
javax.faces.component.UIInput.REQUIRED=Bitte Pflichtfeld f\u00F6llen.
```

und *nicht*

```
javax.faces.validator.RequiredValidator.FAILED=Pflichtfeld bitte f&llen.
```

Dann klappt es aber. Ach ja RI ist tatsächlich die Reference Implementation von Sun :### 

Dann setz ich hier nen Haken.


----------

